# Can a motherboard cause network dropping?



## aDyerSituation

Definitely. Reinstall your network drivers.


----------



## 113802

Have you tried a PCIe network adapter? Curious if it's something to do with the USB controller. Did you also try both USB controllers? The ports from the chipset along with the Asmedia controller?


----------



## ADHDadditiv

aDyerSituation said:


> Definitely. Reinstall your network drivers.


Done 2 fresh installs of windows with all new drivers. Also I do that on the regular, no change.



WannaBeOCer said:


> Have you tried a PCIe network adapter? Curious if it's something to do with the USB controller. Did you also try both USB controllers? The ports from the chipset along with the Asmedia controller?


I have only had any real "success" with my PCIE network adapter, it was a bluetooth/wireless combo unit that came with a real old motherboard. Its the best one ive used so far. Have a cheap TP-link pcie card as well which was exactly the same but slower. Also tried a D-Link USB one. All have the exact same symptoms.


----------



## skupples

I'd assume your nic is damaged, & try a PCI nic.


----------



## JackCY

You're trying to figure out wireless packet drops? While using mobo's integrated WiFi and even tried several other WiFi cards and USB sticks? It's probably your router or ISP then.

Why not get a wired connection to your router to test?

And why not get an AP that you connect to via cable and this AP then connects wireless to your far main router that has ISP/WAN connection. Why bother with wireless cards and USB sticks.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

JackCY said:


> You're trying to figure out wireless packet drops? While using mobo's integrated WiFi and even tried several other WiFi cards and USB sticks? It's probably your router or ISP then.
> 
> Why not get a wired connection to your router to test?
> 
> And why not get an AP that you connect to via cable and this AP then connects wireless to your far main router that has ISP/WAN connection. Why bother with wireless cards and USB sticks.


I actually thought about getting an AP, just keep forgetting to find one. Any suggestions on cheap ones?
I was also thinking about getting a new motherboard for ryzen 3xxx which is why I'm trying to figure out if it's a motherboard problem. Good excuse to replace it ahahaha


----------



## JackCY

I don't buy network devices almost at all and the cheap from ASUS are OK after a bit of research. If you need crazy WiFi speeds then it gets expensive fast and better devices are needed. And then how much traffic do you have because that quickly turns from home use to business use and price goes up exponentially.
You can have a cheap plastic router or get some expensive Cisco Meraki what ever they rebranded now along with having to pay them for the software running on it.

There are mesh solutions as well now.

Ubiquity, Netgear and many other brands.

Would likely avoid TPLink, Zyxel etc. the pure home use brands that barely get any decent device to market.


----------



## skupples

second take - run cable, if still persists, replace modem/router. NIC's tend to actually die, not just falter.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

skupples said:


> second take - run cable, if still persists, replace modem/router. NIC's tend to actually die, not just falter.


Still can't run a cable. I'm not using the NIC at all if I'm running a PCI/USB wireless solution as well. Well at least I shouldn't be. My board shouldn't have any built-in wireless crap at all as it's not a wireless board.

I'm gunna try and get a cheap AP and run a cable to it to see if I still have issues. If I do, only things I have left to replace are motherboard and cpu ahahaha.


----------



## ADHDadditiv

I ended up getting a Wireless Extender and plugged into ethernet and I think I've figured out my problem.

Ram timings are some how messing with my internet signal. Thing is, the ram is totally stable overclock wise (sitting at the 3200mhz because thats what modules I bought), so I think its probably the RAM voltage lines being messed up on the motherboard. Or am I insane and its the RAM modules themselves? Keep in mind I did swap both modules around in the slots and nothing changed so the likelihood of both modules being done is slim to none.


----------

